# بين ساكبة الطيب وسافك الدم (تأمل رائع )



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بين ساكبة الطيب وسافك الدم* 





تستطيع أن تنشر عطراً و تستطيع أن تصبح عبئاً.عليك أن تختار إما أن تنحني مع ساكبة الطيب و إما أن تحني ظهرك للأشرار فيلهبونك.

الناردين رخيص عند قدميه. بل كل النفس رخيصة لو إنسكبت. و مخلصنا المتمدد علي مائدة سمعان قدم أيضاً نفسه فداءاً عنا. الآن نعرف مبدأ نفسٌ بنفس.. لقد قدم الرب مثالاً عن كيف تبدأ بنفسك .

ضع نفسك تحت قدميه لأنه وضع نفسه عنك . و قِفْ عن التشامخ فها هو يريدك و يناديك.
ساكبة الطيب تنحني اليوم أمامه و هو سينحني غداً و يغسل الأقدام .. هي تقدم حباً و تكريماً و هو يشيد بها هذا مبدأ نفساً عوضاً عن نفس أو تنازلاً مقابل تنازل. كل تنازل مصدره الحب هو إرتقاء للطبيعة البشرية.
إنظر يا سافك الدم يهوذا المشير بالخيانة أيها الخارج من الكرامة إلي غير رجعة. أنظر أيها المتنازل عن ثوب العرس. أنظر فالسيد مستعد أن يقبل الخطاة و ها هو عند بيت الأبرص الفريسي سمعان يقدم ذاته و حبه ليربح النفوس حتي الرمق الأخير علي الأرض. لكنك لم تعد . لم تفكر في التوبة . هلك رجاءك لأنه إنصب علي الصندوق و ليس علي صاحب الصندوق.
الآن يجلس المعلم .ليتكفن و هو حي.هذه الساكبة فيها روح الله و هي تطيب جسد مخلصنا الصالح .هي تعرف ما تفعل و السيد قطعاً يعرف. أما الباحثون عن الفضة فعيونهم قد أعميت عن المعرفة. هم يهتمون بقيمة الطيب المسكوب و لا يدركون روح النبوة التي بها كفنت هذه المرأة المسيح و هو حي.
صار للتلميذ حامل الصندوق عاراً بينما صار مجداً لا ينمحي للمرأة التي أنفقت صندوقها لتشتري الطيب هكذا يقف بينهما الصندوق شاهداً.
محبة المال تقف فاصلاً بين الطِيِبِ و الخيانة. تستطيع أن تشتري طِيباً لنفسك و مجداً لإسمك لو إنحنيت بقلبك أمام المسيح و يصير حديثك معه عيناً لعين و قلباً لقلب و نفساً لنفس . و لا وظيفة للكلام ههنا.
هي إشترت حب المخلص بسكوت اللسان و التلميذ باع سيده بكلام الخيانة. فبين المرأة و بين يهوذا يقف الصمت شاهداً .
هذه المرأة إجتهدت لتقدم أفضل ما عندها و هذا التلميذ إجتهد ليفعل أسوأ ما في وسعه؟؟؟ هذه جهادها أثمر فخراً أبدياً و ذاك نال عاراً أبدياً.

أيتها المرأة البديعة الروح




ليتني أعرف إسمك و أعرف فكرك و أعرف شعورك.من أنت و من أين أتيت لتظهري هكذا وسط جيل يعارض السيد في كل فعل و تعليم من أين أتيت لتقدمي نموذجاً لناسكة مختبئة وسط جيل قاتل للمسيح؟
هل كنت تتبعينه حيثما سار و لما إقترب موعد فصحه أفصحت عن نفسك؟ أم كنت أحد الآكلين من كلامه المشبع؟ هل حضرت عظته علي الجبل أم رأيت معجزاته فأذهلك؟
هل إقتربت من جبل طابور؟ أم سمعتينه يكلم الآب في خلوته؟
أم أنك سمعتينه يجاوب أسئلة الشيوخ منذ صباه؟ هل أنت أحد جيران العذراء أو قريبات أليصابات؟ هل كنت في وسط الحشود حين إعتمد في الأردن؟ أم كنت في طريقه حين كان يجول في الشوارع يصنع خيراً ؟ هل كنت أحد هؤلاء الذين صنعهم في الطريق؟
أم أنك أحد العذاري اللواتي كن ينفقن عليه من أموالهن و لما عرفتي بالروح أنه سيكمل مهمته سريعاً أنفقتي ما تبقي له عندك في الطيب المسكوب؟
من أخبرك أنه في بيت سمعان؟ و أنه منتظرك؟ و كيف بشجاعة تجرأت و دخلت أمام السيد مشمرة عن يداك لتطيبين قدميه الطاهرتين؟ و لم تخشين تلاميذه الزاجرين.
كان سمعان قد أصيب بالبرص فلماذا لم تخشين علي نفسك ؟ أهكذا كان واضحاً في قلبك أن مصدر الطهارة هناك فلم تخشين من بيت الأبرص؟ ما بال التلميذ لم يفكر مثلك ؟
حسناً أن رائحة الطيب تفوح في بيت العناء .لأن الرب في بيت عنيا قد إمتدح من يبادله حباً بحب . لهذا يدافع الرب عنك و يشهد لك فطوباكي أيتها المرأة التي باعت الكنز الأرضي و وضعته تحت قدمي المخلص الصالح.
بيت عنيا لم ينشر عناءه لأن المسيح هناك يلملم كل أوجاع البشر و يجمع كل أثقالهم. بيت عنيا يفوح بالناردين غالي الثمن لأن الذبيح الذي هو فوق الأثمان متمدداً علي مائدة الخطاة.
الطيب مثل النور تعرف بوجوده دون أن تلمسه.تعرف مصدره دون أن تراه.تسترشد به دون أن تستأثر به.تمتلكه دون أن تحرم الآخرين من ملكيته.تأخذه في عقلك و داخلك و هو أيضاً خارجك.
يغير ما حولك و ما فيك.و يبقي كما هو نوراً أو طِيباً.يجعلك تري للوجود رائحة مختلفة و شكلاً مختلفاً فالنور و الطيب مثل نجم المجوس .به تعرف أين المولود.هناك تجد اللبان و المر قد حان أوان حرقهما علي وقود في جنبه و رأسه و ظهره.
بدأت تفوح رائحة اللبان. لأن سافك الدم يدور خارجاً ملتمساً من يستخدمه في الشر يشتعل بنار الشر ليحرق لبان الِبر . يجول يهوذا تائهاً هناك مثل رائحة كريهة لا تطيق حضرة المسيح.
أسمك دهن مهراق . لذلك أحبتك ساكبة الطيب.أنت رائحتهاالذكية و هي بالطيب أعلنت عن حضورك البهي.
العذاري الجاهلات يملأن آنيتهن بزيت الطيب و الجاهلات يفعلن مثل يهوذا.
ساكبة الطيب تعرف أنه طوبي لمن لأجله يموت إبن الإنسان وسافك الدم يعرف أنه ويل لمن به يموت إبن الإنسان.

يتسلل يهوذا كلص و يخرج بعد أن ينفث السم في عقول التلاميذ فيتذمرون علي ما فعلت ساكبة الطيب و يسمونه إتلاف.لكن فاحص القلوب يعرف أنه خفي عنهم مقصد يهوذا و لا يفضحه بعد بل يكتفي بمدح ساكبة الطيب التي فعلت ما عجز كل التلاميذ عن فعله إذ لم يكَفنه واحد منهم بينما ساكبة الطيب كَفَنَتْهُ و هو حي بعد.

اليوم يصير عَرَقَه طيباً و غداً يصير عَرَقه دماً....

​


----------



## kawasaki (28 أغسطس 2013)

*رائع اختي *
*واكثر من رائع *


​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 أغسطس 2013)

*تأمُل رائع أختنا " انت شبعي "

يُذكرنا بالبركة و النعمة التي نالتها ساكبة الطيب
لأنها حينما سكبت الطيب على رأس رب المجد
قد أفاحت رائحة زكية في أرجاء المنزل حيث أقيمت المأدبة

مما يُعلن للجميع بأن المرأة ساكبة الطيب قد تنبأت بسرّ موت المسيح.
و قد شهد رب المجد لعملها هذا قائلاً " فإنها إذ سكبت هذا الطيب على
جسدي إنما فعلت ذلك لأجل  تكفيني " متى ٢٦ : ١٢ .

سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك
رب المجد يُبارك بكل عمل صالح يُمجد أسمة القدوس
*


----------

